# K2 Cool Bean



## JKruick (Apr 11, 2017)

Has anybody ridden the K2 Cool Bean and have an impression of it? I'm very interested in getting one of these short wide powder boards as they look mad fun ripping around on the mountain. My search so far has me looking at the K2 Cool Bean and I can grab one for $350 but being as poor as I am even $350 is a big commitment without being confident that I'll enjoy riding the board. I ride at Stevens Pass and dabble with some BC but most of my riding is shorter runs with some open fields but a lot of tree riding. It also tends to get tracked out pretty fast these days (even on midweek days *eye roll*) so basically I will not have fresh pow lines all day long and have to deal with some groomers at the end of runs. Any info on how this rad little board handles varying terrain? Any other board suggestions that may be more suitable for Stevens Pass? Any info helps!


----------



## redlude97 (Jan 9, 2008)

The cool bean is literally the perfect board for 99% of stevens terrain. I probably had it out 50% of my days there this year pow or no pow. Its definitely a bit of a quiver board but perfect for slashy surfy pow, trees, and slush slashing. Its a bit sketch in some of the chutes but still manageable.


----------



## JKruick (Apr 11, 2017)

redlude97 Reading that got me pretty pumped! I'm pretty sure I will try and snag one of these bad boys when I can. I have my Gnu Billy Goat days for when I want to go real hard in chutes and dropping cliffs and was thinking of this for those cruise around days. Sounds like it would be perfect! How has it performed for you on the groomers?


----------



## Northriver1 (Nov 24, 2013)

Hey, my son and I demoed Cool Bean boards at White Pass back in February. We actually had gone in to demo the NS Swift but it had been sold (rental dept. demo). I was pretty disappointed I had been looking forward to trying the Swift. All they had were some cool beans. I did not expect them to be as fun as they were. I am 5'9" 165 size 9 boot. I rode the 150 which was likely bigger than I needed. Conditions were "Drier" fresh WA pow 12" new. Then Bean was super fun surprisingly easy edge to edge and very floaty on slower low angle runs. Tight tree sections were no issue, the board IMO handled great as far as that goes very maneuverable. If you are looking for a shorter dedicated pow deck I do not think you could go wrong here. I have been boarding since 1988 and this was quite possibly one of the funnest boards I have ever ridden in those given conditions.
Good luck!


----------



## The Shogun (Sep 25, 2016)

I'm interested to hear how these fat little powder boards ride. Last summer I picked up a 15-16 Jones Hovercraft and have had it out n about this season in Japan's powder. Its a bit wider than my usual boards and while its great in powder, just so surfy and slashy, I found it to be a bit cumbersome on piste. The extra width had me really having to throw it around to get it on edge. Now the Cool Bean is a fair bit fatter, so I wonder how it is when its not in its powder element...


----------



## JKruick (Apr 11, 2017)

Northriver1 said:


> Hey, my son and I demoed Cool Bean boards at White Pass back in February. We actually had gone in to demo the NS Swift but it had been sold (rental dept. demo). I was pretty disappointed I had been looking forward to trying the Swift. All they had were some cool beans. I did not expect them to be as fun as they were. I am 5'9" 165 size 9 boot. I rode the 150 which was likely bigger than I needed. Conditions were "Drier" fresh WA pow 12" new. Then Bean was super fun surprisingly easy edge to edge and very floaty on slower low angle runs. Tight tree sections were no issue, the board IMO handled great as far as that goes very maneuverable. If you are looking for a shorter dedicated pow deck I do not think you could go wrong here. I have been boarding since 1988 and this was quite possibly one of the funnest boards I have ever ridden in those given conditions.
> Good luck!


Thanks for the reply! That's awesome you got to demo it and had a super fun day cruising around on it. So you're 5'9" 165lbs, I'm 5'11"-6' and 175lbs I've been going back and forth between 144cm and 150cm. Do you think the 150 was just barely too big for you? Glad to hear it was surprisingly easy edge to edge. Everything I've read about it says it would be surprisingly easy edge to edge except for one guy who said it was super slow edge to edge and it sucked. I'm guessing he must not be a very good rider lol. This year there was a ton of drier powder in WA it was awesome! December was unreal


----------



## redlude97 (Jan 9, 2008)

I'm 185lb with size 8 feet and ride the 144, 150 is for 200+lb dudes unless you are only going to be riding it in japow like conditions. It handles groomers great, obviously more work to get it up on edge but never boot out and it can lay down a pretty decent euro carve. The short tail and taper help with edge to edge transitions so its not as slow as you expect it to be. It is also super stable straightlining since is flat and so wide.


----------



## Northriver1 (Nov 24, 2013)

JKruick said:


> Thanks for the reply! That's awesome you got to demo it and had a super fun day cruising around on it. So you're 5'9" 165lbs, I'm 5'11"-6' and 175lbs I've been going back and forth between 144cm and 150cm. Do you think the 150 was just barely too big for you? Glad to hear it was surprisingly easy edge to edge. Everything I've read about it says it would be surprisingly easy edge to edge except for one guy who said it was super slow edge to edge and it sucked. I'm guessing he must not be a very good rider lol. This year there was a ton of drier powder in WA it was awesome! December was unreal


The 150 felt like the perfect size to me, I did not try the 144. My boy was on the 144 and he weighs about same as me and he loved it. It seemed to float him just fine in those conditions. I felt like the 150 was the perfect size and that I wouldn't want shorter. I would suggest the 150, however others may disagree?! Good luck let us know what you do.


----------



## JKruick (Apr 11, 2017)

Thanks for all the input guys! I think I'm pretty set on the 144cm. I'm hoping if I order today it will show up in time to get some laps in on it next weekend which is the last weekend Stevens is open. I will let you guys know what's up and if I get it in time I will give you guys my initial thoughts on how it rides etc.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

The Cool Bean is the shit. My buddy got it last season when only the 144 was available. A bunch of us tried it and it changed our whole perception of board shaping, and sent us down an expensive wormhole this season trying tons of other shapes. After all that, it still remains one of our favorites, so we've added a 138 and 150 to the collective quiver that better fit their owners' sizes. That said, the 144 impressed all of us, with weights ranging from 135-220lb. It rails carves on groomers and is super stable at high speed. Impressive float with the extreme setback and giant nose, and plows through chunder. The short tail does mean you have to be careful on landings and it has a stiff flex so it's not really a slush slasher. It's not the best board for trees, although like any board with a non-existent tail you can kick the tail around pretty easily. I also wouldn't take it on anything steep/techy, but that holds true for 95% of the short fats I've tried this season. Overall if you can only buy or try 1 short fat, this is a solid option and can be ridden everyday, not just pristine pow days.


----------



## JKruick (Apr 11, 2017)

Triple8Sol said:


> The Cool Bean is the shit. My buddy got it last season when only the 144 was available. A bunch of us tried it and it changed our whole perception of board shaping, and sent us down an expensive wormhole this season trying tons of other shapes. After all that, it still remains one of our favorites, so we've added a 138 and 150 to the collective quiver that better fit their owners' sizes. That said, the 144 impressed all of us, with weights ranging from 135-220lb. It rails carves on groomers and is super stable at high speed. Impressive float with the extreme setback and giant nose, and plows through chunder. The short tail does mean you have to be careful on landings and it has a stiff flex so it's not really a slush slasher. It's not the best board for trees, although like any board with a non-existent tail you can kick the tail around pretty easily. I also wouldn't take it on anything steep/techy, but that holds true for 95% of the short fats I've tried this season. Overall if you can only buy or try 1 short fat, this is a solid option and can be ridden everyday, not just pristine pow days.


Hahaha an expensive wormhole that is too funny! Awesome to know you guys tried a bunch of other shapes and still love the Cool Bean. Have you had it out in slush or are you thinking it wouldn't be great for slush based on it's lack of flex? I just ordered the 144cm this morning so I will let you know what I think of it if I get to ride it next weekend :grin:


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

JKruick said:


> Hahaha an expensive wormhole that is too funny! Awesome to know you guys tried a bunch of other shapes and still love the Cool Bean. Have you had it out in slush or are you thinking it wouldn't be great for slush based on it's lack of flex? I just ordered the 144cm this morning so I will let you know what I think of it if I get to ride it next weekend :grin:


It's not like it doesn't work in slush, it just isn't what I'd want to ride in soft Spring conditions. It's too stiff to butter around on and no tail to generate any pop.


----------



## kimchijajonshim (Aug 19, 2007)

Where'd you find it for $350? I literally order a 150 off Altrec few hours ago, cheapest I could find online was $400 (although I'm getting a 10% rebate with ActiveJunky).

I'm 6', 210 lbs. K2 says size down 10-15 cm (which is admittedly a large range). At 175 lbs I'd go with a 144 personally.


----------



## JKruick (Apr 11, 2017)

kimchijajonshim said:


> Where'd you find it for $350? I literally order a 150 off Altrec few hours ago, cheapest I could find online was $400 (although I'm getting a 10% rebate with ActiveJunky).
> 
> I'm 6', 210 lbs. K2 says size down 10-15 cm (which is admittedly a large range). At 175 lbs I'd go with a 144 personally.


Congrats on your order! Hell ya haha. You know, I had one sitting in my cart at surftheearthsnowboards.com which is a shop out in PA. Unfortunately it sold yesterday so I ended up paying $400 as well -credit I had on amazon so I paid like $383 or something. Shipping from DJ's Boardshop. Let us know how yours rides when it shows up!


----------



## JKruick (Apr 11, 2017)

*Update*

I just got the Cool Bean delivered to me at work today. I plan on going up this weekend to Stevens Pass so I will let you guys know how it rides in the rain -___-


----------



## Fielding (Feb 15, 2015)

JKruick said:


> I just got the Cool Bean delivered to me at work today. I plan on going up this weekend to Stevens Pass so I will let you guys know how it rides in the rain -___-


The thinking man's Slush Slasher.


----------



## boisell (Feb 14, 2016)

138 & 150 here for just under $300, call the shop as they sometimes have higher discounts available.

https://www.aspenskiandboard.com/co...coolbeanmenssnowboard2017?variant=28713654664


----------



## Northriver1 (Nov 24, 2013)

I have a 150 on the way looks like I paid $100 more than I had to. Also picked up a Flow darwin for $199.... now just need a decent winter next year!


----------



## JKruick (Apr 11, 2017)

*Approved*

Alright y'all, I got to take this fucker out Saturday and test her out. I didn't get to ride Sunday like I planned because my dog got in a bad fight...

A few things I was looking for based on previous reviews (research outside of this thread): 

Turn initiation. I have seen several people claim that turn initiation was slow and saw several people say it wasn't noticeable. I didn't notice any slowness in initiating turn so I have assume those few people are probably just not the greatest riders lol.

I saw several people say it can't handle high speeds. While it took me a couple runs to get comfortable at higher speeds, I ended up ripping on this thing and didn't notice any troubles at high speeds. 

There were a few people that said it has zero pop. Obviously it won't have the pop of a board with a full tail. However, I was going off side hits from run 1 and was surprised how much spring this board had. Obviously it wasn't a ton, but I had no problem getting myself up in the air. You hit something with speed you're gonna get air, but this board will actually give you a little spring.

Btw, I'm 6'0 175lbs and the 144cm felt great.

Outside of that I just thought this board was really fun. Cruising around laying fat carves and launching off side hits was made super playful on this deck. If you're thinking about it but not quite sure, I'd say go for it! Unless you suck, this will be a fun one~


----------



## redlude97 (Jan 9, 2008)

JKruick said:


> Alright y'all, I got to take this fucker out Saturday and test her out. I didn't get to ride Sunday like I planned because my dog got in a bad fight...
> 
> A few things I was looking for based on previous reviews (research outside of this thread):
> 
> ...


Nice! If you were up at stevens on sat then it was a great day to ride it. I didn't bring mine out, was riding my K2 87 instead but the cool bean would have been fun in the slushy wet goodness that we had.


----------



## JKruick (Apr 11, 2017)

redlude97 said:


> Nice! If you were up at stevens on sat then it was a great day to ride it. I didn't bring mine out, was riding my K2 87 instead but the cool bean would have been fun in the slushy wet goodness that we had.


I was pleasantly surprised that the rain held off on Saturday for the most part it was a great day! If I ever see someone else surfing around on a Cool Bean at Stevens I will assume it's you and if doable I will come shake your hand lol


----------



## JohnnyKruick (Aug 30, 2017)

Thought I would throw this into this thread. Found a 144cm Cool Bean for sale in the Seattle area for $250

https://seattle.craigslist.org/see/spo/d/k2-cool-bean-snowboard-large/6302477703.html


----------



## Northriver1 (Nov 24, 2013)

Thats a killer deal someone should jump on it!.... I have both the 150 and the 144 i liked them so much....


----------



## JohnnyKruick (Aug 30, 2017)

Northriver1 said:


> Thats a killer deal someone should jump on it!.... I have both the 150 and the 144 i liked them so much....


Right?! I wish this would have been posted in the spring when I bought mine for $400 lol owell hopefully someone else cashes in on this

I love my cool bean too! Fun board


----------



## icecarver (Feb 28, 2020)

So happy to have found this thread. I'm eyeballing a Cool Bean for my next board. 6' 185lbs boot size 26.5/8.5. Planning to go for the 144. I'm too old for hucking and spinning these days. Just looking to ride, play, and enjoy. Curious, what binding boot combo would suit this board (Characteristically speaking. I realize there are a ton of options out there)? I'm mainly going to be on groomers and trees with little powder stashes here and there.


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

icecarver said:


> So happy to have found this thread. I'm eyeballing a Cool Bean for my next board. 6' 185lbs boot size 26.5/8.5. Planning to go for the 144. I'm too old for hucking and spinning these days. Just looking to ride, play, and enjoy. Curious, what binding boot combo would suit this board (Characteristically speaking. I realize there are a ton of options out there)? I'm mainly going to be on groomers and trees with little powder stashes here and there.


Cool Beans are rad! I use K2 Lien AT or K2 Lineup bindings on my cool bean. Their tripod frames allow for more fore-aft movement, and feel pretty surfy. I think the K2 Lien AT were developed in conjunction with the Cool Bean for surfy times. The lineups are similar but have soft highbacks with responsive straps. 

I also like using a slightly softer boot like the Ride Fuse. Again, I feel like this helps with nose to tail movement and keeps things feeling surfy.


----------



## icecarver (Feb 28, 2020)

WigMar said:


> Cool Beans are rad! I use K2 Lien AT or K2 Lineup bindings on my cool bean. Their tripod frames allow for more fore-aft movement, and feel pretty surfy. I think the K2 Lien AT were developed in conjunction with the Cool Bean for surfy times. The lineups are similar but have soft highbacks with responsive straps.
> 
> I also like using a slightly softer boot like the Ride Fuse. Again, I feel like this helps with nose to tail movement and keeps things feeling surfy.


Surfy is fun but looking to lay thing thing down as well... how do you think this board would respond to a stiffer setup?


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

The Cool Bean is pretty stiff, and I think stiffer bindings would be fine. Personally, I don't believe one needs stiff gear to carve hard. My favorite carving bindings are the soft K2 Lineups because of how they let me get my weight around the board. YMMV


----------



## steveM70 (Jan 26, 2020)

JKruick said:


> Hahaha an expensive wormhole that is too funny! Awesome to know you guys tried a bunch of other shapes and still love the Cool Bean. Have you had it out in slush or are you thinking it wouldn't be great for slush based on it's lack of flex? I just ordered the 144cm this morning so I will let you know what I think of it if I get to ride it next weekend ?


Same board idea in a different board. I just bought a twin pig (PP), its volume shifted too, and dig it in 151- I'm 5'8" 180# and have been riding a 159 for years. Seems like its good to great at most situations and uber maneuverable in comparisonn. Than I rode a 143 slush slasher. It was crazy fun. felt like I was on a crazy colored cafeteria tray. I still love the twin option of the PP but I totally get the " worm hole " dilemma. What about that short fat lib tech, K2 party platter, marhar lumberjack or the next cool short, fat board hmmmm….fun problem to have. Im just going to watch craigslist for used gear, build the quiver and enjoy the snow.


----------



## icecarver (Feb 28, 2020)

WigMar said:


> The Cool Bean is pretty stiff, and I think stiffer bindings would be fine. Personally, I don't believe one needs stiff gear to carve hard. My favorite carving bindings are the soft K2 Lineups because of how they let me get my weight around the board. YMMV


More great info thanks!


----------



## icecarver (Feb 28, 2020)

Double post... odd.


----------

